

The Cult of Startup Dropouts - ideavist
http://foundercode.com/the-cult-of-startup-dropouts/

======
hcarvalhoalves
The more likely correlation: the kind of people that get bored with academia
overlaps with the kind of people that have the drive to fund a startup.

